# shipping an amp from Ontario to Alberta, suggestions?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I looked through a bunch of old threads but did not find much for shipping amps within Canada. If I missed something, please post it because all I could take was 10 pages of looking.

I want to ship a 65 lbs 2x12 combo from Hamilton, friends place, to Alberta, where I live. I'm guessing a courier is going to be better than Canada Post, right? I just want someone reliable, safe and somewhat gentle with my stuff. Ideas? I'm ok with waiting and spending a couple of bucks if it ensures safe transportation of the precious tone.

Thanks,
Vadim


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I think 65 pounds is over the limit for CP. You can't count on gentle from any shipper so pack it well. I'd suggest giving DHL a look and Greyhound can be a really good choice, especially if you can pick up at the terminal.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

greyhound woud be your cheapest option since as mentioned above CP wont ship it.

your other option, is pack it EXTREMELY well. if the buyer agrees to no insurance you can save a lot of money. but again, pack is EXTREMELY well.

CP has been scaring me lately. they left a $2300 guitar on my front porch in the middle of the day....but to be fair, they did hide it behind my shovel...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

I used UPS for that Mission 5e3 I sent to Southern Ontario and it wasn't bad. I had wrapped it in three layers of bubble wrap myself. Just basically rolled it up in it. And then UPS boxed it, I'm assuming with some foam chips to fill in the gaps.

They wouldn't insure it without an *original* bill of sale though from a store which annoyed me to no end.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

blam said:


> CP has been scaring me lately. they left a $2300 guitar on my front porch in the middle of the day....but to be fair, they did hide it behind my shovel...


Our UPS guy does this. He would have left my Axe-Fx II on my door step. I just *happened* to be upstairs and see him walk away so I grabbed it off the stoop as he was climbing back in to his truck.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

VIA rail also has a courier service between major stations, that might be a great option, depending on your needs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Within Canada I find UPS to do a great job. They will box it as well for pretty cheap. I sent one out to Vancouver last year some time, a good 50 pounds. I think it was around $80.00 with insurance and packing


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The trick with Canada Post is to get a signature. That way they don't leave it on the porch!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Purolator is a good option too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you find a Z Vadim?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Of hundreds of packages I've shipped or had shipped to me, only one was destroyed due to the shipping company's abuse of the package. That was UPS within Canada.


Appreciate that info


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW and I thought only UPS and FEDEX did that. 



blam said:


> greyhound woud be your cheapest option since as mentioned above CP wont ship it.
> 
> your other option, is pack it EXTREMELY well. if the buyer agrees to no insurance you can save a lot of money. but again, pack is EXTREMELY well.
> 
> CP has been scaring me lately. they left a $2300 guitar on my front porch in the middle of the day....but to be fair, they did hide it behind my shovel...


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Vadim:

I just went through this sending a 112 BadCat to Nova Scotia. Canada Post's limit is 66lb (30kg) as well as dimensional limits that will flag when using their website. In my case, the weight was 67.5 lb and CP rounded up all the dimensions so they wouldn't ship. Ended up using Purolator after having checked pricing from Fedex and Greyhound. Cost was $125.00. Shipped uninsured but well packaged and amp landed safe and sound a week later. Hope that helps.

Marvin


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Purolator told me once upon a time to pack so that a 3-foot drop won't damage your freight. Frightening thought isn't it? I've had amps over the years that have sustained that kind of impact in shipping and yes, they were damaged. It's a crap shoot and they're all guilty because stuff just happens.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

If you think about it, a 3 foot drop isnt unlikely. The carrying distance to the ground. For a mailman/courier to pick it up and have it awkwardly slip is very much a possibility.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

To me the best way to ship it would be via Greyhound. Not too sure about the price but among other things it's dropped off and picked up at the depot, at the sender/receivers convenience. And it seems to be the fastest also. Usually next day for things I've sent from here to Vancouver. And with the possibility of it being dropped I'd ship it insured. Costs a bit more but better safe than sorry.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Did you find a Z Vadim?


In short, YES, but a lengthy story, of course.... this weekend I finally found a Stang Ray head and ZBest cab on the used market, locally. I was about to give up and buy new or try and ship, from far far away, when someone replied to a wanted ad I had up. I received a couple of other replies earlier to the ad but they backed out, said they didn't want to sell, loved the amp. I kept surfing, trying to locate something used in Canada and came across a guy selling a combo out in Hamilton. He seemed nice and the price was fair, especially with 2 Celestion Blues in it, but I wasn't sure about a combo or the shipping. I have a friend living in the Hamilton area who said he'd check it out and be the go between guy so I didn't have to worry about getting ripped off but the shipping freaked me out, so I started this thread to see what kind of experiences people have had with this sort of thing. It seems like all the couriers can be very similar, all can provide good service and they can also wreck your stuff the occasional time. I've had some of these companies pull up to our doors at work on a Monday morning, open the back, and have everything fall out of the truck. The driver laughs and says he took a corner too fast. Putz. At the same time, everything can be ok and you get your stuff like you should. I was happy to see that some of the prices posted weren't crazy, thanks for that guys, and I completely forgot about Greyhound or train option, thanks again. I'm glad CP isn't everybody's choice or that they wouldn't even take it because of the weight, I'm just frustrated with them, slow so very slow, and yes I have also had things of value left behind a shovel on my door step. 
Anyways, the amp sounds and plays fantastic, just makes the guitar come alive, lots of clear bottom end and chime on the high end, love the Tele spank sound just playing straight into the thing. I eventually plugged in a Lovepedal Kalamazoo, WOW, beautiful! The guy was great to deal with and even threw in a ZBrake Lite, told me he bought new and just used it in studio for the last year and now he doesn't need it but needs the room... I was happy to help him out.
Thanks to everyone who posted with helpful input.
Vadim


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on finding the amp!

Glad that you're happy with it.


----------

